# Rib question



## john pen (Feb 24, 2013)

If you were catering ribs for a large group, would you precook them, a day before short an hour or so and finish them the day of the gig ? I was thinking if I was doing that, it would be a good dog and pony show to have the smoker burning full of ribs, butts, sausage and/or  and briskets


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 24, 2013)

John, I've done them for parties at the firehouse a lot like that. I cook them up until I would be saucing them, then wrap and put in fridge. Throw them in the oven or back on the  smoker to heat them, then glaze like you normally would. I've never had complaints doing like that.


----------



## bigwheel (Feb 24, 2013)

Ribs are not made for reheating. Cook em fresh. They will hold a good while wrapped and in the insulated hot box. They do the reheat stuff about like leftover chicken which aint a good plan.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 24, 2013)

You can go past the close on the tender rib deal. Then eventually start popping out of the bones which aint good. This be especially true when trying to be held too long in the steam table section. Or if they packed high and deep in the hotbox for long periods.

Jeff, make up your mind, store wrapped or no? John, reheat with no worries, I've done it plenty of times!


----------



## bigwheel (Feb 25, 2013)

Always wrapped in the hot box and brought to the scene of the crime ready to eat. Have held some 8 hrs like that. Just dont pile them over about 4 racks deep. Main culprit I have seen in regards to making mush are restaurant steam tables which of course supply continuous additional heat and really hammer the ones on the bottom after a few hours.


----------



## bbquzz (Feb 25, 2013)

JP I would like to give you my expert opinion but it sounds like Nick and BW have it covered, good luck with the group.


----------



## wittdog (Feb 26, 2013)

I'd do the reheat.  Cook them the day before till almost done then toss them on to sauce and warm.


----------



## Bob In Fla. (Feb 27, 2013)

That's why I don't like to do ribs for a big group. I don't usually have time right before and when I try to hold them, I get fall-off-the-bone-in-the-holding-pan-ribs. Not good at all.

I have tried the cook-cool-and-re-heat a couple of times, and that seems to be the best so far, but I need to work on the how-far-to-cook deal. I am liking the take-em-off-at glaze/sauce-em time and have even considered saucing them right off the cooker, into VERY COLD sauce to help with the quick chill down. Haven't tried it yet, but I just might next time I need to cook some ribs. They'd be sauced and the re-heat would be more like grilling, I guess.

BOB


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 27, 2013)

Bob, if you are doing the 3-2-1 deal, 3-2 then cool them down. 1 hour to reheat and glaze.


----------



## bigwheel (Feb 27, 2013)

No need to do the 3-2-1 thing for eating ribs.  Meat down the whole time..then wrap. Everything will work out. Pile em high and deep. Partial cookin of ribs and chicken can get folks throwed in prison camps.


----------

